

An Entrepreneur Creating Chances at a Better Life - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/27/health/27conversation.html?_r=1&hp

======
dctoedt
I'm not sure the HN title of this posting does the article justice. What
caught my eye was that a retired doctor interviews hundreds of poor Third
World 'customers' to get an idea what they need. Then he has low-tech, low-
cost products developed, and figures out how to get local people to
manufacture, market, and sell the products.

